# 69 Sting Ray



## Rusty Klunker (Mar 19, 2019)

A co-worker of mine just inherited this, is wondering what it is worth.


----------



## unregistered (Mar 19, 2019)

$300 tops? Paint would likely clean up but looks like it gave up its desirable 5 speed Schwinn parts for some offbrand stuff. 

Big money pieces would be the rear wheel - assuming it’s still a S2, chainguard and frame. Seat looks ripped...


----------



## Rusty Klunker (Mar 19, 2019)

I didn't notice it didn't have a five speed till I loaded the pics on my computer. When I saw the chainguard on the phone I thought he might have something.


----------

